# Game 15 vs Nuggets 11/26



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







V








Los Angeles Clipper(2-12) VS Denver Nuggets(9-5)

WHEN: Wednsday, November 26 at 7:30 PM
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
TV: FSN Prime Ticket
Radio: ESPN AM 710
Clippers Last Game: 87-99 loss vs New Orleans
Nuggets Last Game: 114-101 victory vs Chicago 










Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Baron Davis | Eric Gordon | Al Thornton | Marcus Camby | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Mike Taylor | Steve Novak | Zach Randolph

Injury Report

Ricky Davis is doubtful with pain in left knee
 










Nuggets Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Chauncey Billups | Dahntay Jones | Carmelo Anthony | Kenyon Martin | Nene

Nuggets Key Reserves







|







|








Anthony Carter | JR Smith | Linas Kleiza

Injruy Report

 Steven Hunter[knee surgery] and Chris Andersen[Fractured Rib] are out.

Q's Quote:
"Zach is finally here, or at least should be. Mardy will probably be active himself as well. Lets see if EJ can keep it going and if the Clippers will get a victory to avoid dropping 11 games under .500. Let's go Clippers."


Q's Prediction: 104-89 victory
Q's Prediction Record: 6-8
*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

No Dunleavy tonight. He is attending a funeral so Kim Hughes is in charge tonight.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> No Dunleavy tonight. He is attending a funeral so Kim Hughes is in charge tonight.


yeah!


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Doesn't Kim Hughes has a 100% win percentage?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> OK, bullet points because I've got an early deadline with the holiday:
> 
> --Kim Hughes will coach tonight. Mike Dunleavy did not make it back from practice
> 
> ...


Ramona Shelburne


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Triple Towers are in.

Nuggets up 26-20 late in the first propelled by a 10-0 run


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

joser said:


> Doesn't Kim Hughes has a 100% win percentage?


yes he does. i already love his style more than Dunleavys. He used almost everybody except for Ricky D which is a good thing right now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well after a terrible stretch I am glad the Clippers started playing well and cut the lead down to 1. Hopefully in the 2nd half Randolph figures things out as they need his scoring and rebounds since Kaman is out the rest of the game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers come back to trail 55-56 at the half to the Nuggets at Staples. Kaman is done for the rest of the night with leg pain, but Paul Davis is doing an ample time stepping into his spot. Randolph is way too rusty, Camby seems to be doing more then just going through the motions. Baron at the SG spot is big, but the story of the half is the ROOKIES!

DeAndre did a good job on defense, swatting a shot in 5 minutes, but it's blatant he needs a ton of work to do so he can become what his potential is.

Mike Taylor is a breathe of fresh air, dude never stops attacking and will challenge any big man in the league, just has a nose for the hoop, even off offensive rebounds. We better keep him, I can see him being the starter when Baron is done.

Eric Gordon is damn good. Whether you call him EJ, The Hobbit or my personal favorite, "Po", he deserves to get himself 30 minutes a night. His defense and ball handling are solid, and are only going to go up with playing time, but his scoring is great. Dude attacks the rim, but can also knock down major shots, just has a huge arsenal. 3-7 behind the arc so far tonight, was 4-8 against the Hornets, 1-3 at New Jersey and Phila, and the other time he got 20+ minutes, he went 3-4 for a combined 12-25 when he plays more then 20 minutes!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Thornton is turning into a blackhole....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

God damn Al Thornton, dude is turning into a black hole just like Maggette was. Just picked up his fourth, lets see the ball move now. 

Nuggets are plain outhustling us in this quarter, just plain outhustling. 

Rogo doing basketball games!!! I loved him doing Galaxy games, but doing these little 30 second skits is great.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

At the end of three, Nuggets lead 79-71. Clippers end the quarter with a 7-2 run and need to keep it going in the fourth. Clippers trailed 66-64, Nuggets went on a 11-0 run to make it 77-64. Mike Taylor hit a shot, then forces a turnover and Baron hit a trey to make it 77-69 to cut it back into single digits. 

The third quarter is still the achilles heel for this team, did a good job of getting it down to 8, but the question again is did they waste too much energy with the comeback and don't have enough left to get only there third win of the season? Vital game for the Clippers, need a win to help their psyche.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

EJ with the block and then the simple dunk. Clippers within 3....is this another tease, or will they step up and take this game. Got to wait and see.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm watching this game on FSN, and I really like this guy Eric Gordon, really exciting to watch. Seems like he is going to be a good one. And Mike Taylor is one quick little **** too, never even heard of him before.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

WTF Camby for 3 to end the game. Well at least the Clippers played well but I can't take more of these loses.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Heartbreak city, Clippers drop to Nuggets 106-105. Bad decision making by Baron and Camby, Kim should have called a time-out. Nothing was different from the rest of the games of the season, allow the opposing squad to go on a run, then waste all your energy to come back, and then, have nothing left to take the W. What killed us is free throw shooting, there was two possessions in a row where we went 1-4 from the line, how huge would that have been. Denver shooting 43 free throws as well, 14 more then the Clippers shows the fact the Clippers never have the slight ref advantage, and haven't so far this season. 

Eric Gordon was huge, another big game. 24/5/4 with 4 steals, 2 blocks and 3 turnovers. 8-14 from the field and 4-9 from the arc. 

As far as the season goes, I still believe if this team can click and go 11-4 during a 15 game stretch, they can jump back into the playoff picture, but already have dug themselves into a hole being 6.5 back out of the 8th and final seed.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

WTF, why was Camby even out on the 3 point line?


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Eric Gordon for ROY if he keeps it up.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

It feels, as you watch this team play, as though you can see the slivers of something special hiding right below the surface. It's like a light drizzle before an upcoming storm. Unfortunately nobody knows if it's true or just part of the larger disappointment that has enveloped this team as long as Donald Sterling has been the owner. 

I agree with Q that a good 11-4 winning streak could put the team back in the playoff picture, but if they're gonna do it, they have to do it now, and while on the road, because pretty soon it might be too late.

As for Eric Gordon: G__damn! Let's hope he keeps playing at this level all through the season, and he'll give the team a legitimate chance to win, and himself a chance to be ROY.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

kim didnt actually do that bad a job coaching... lets hope he replaces dunleavy


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> kim didnt actually do that bad a job coaching... lets hope he replaces dunleavy


Give him this: he wasn't scared to try anything, or put anyone in. DeAndre Jordan played too many minutes for my taste (he looked really out of it) and Paul Davis not enough, but overall I really appreciated seeing him give everybody minutes.

By the way, as the start of a possible experiment of Kaman, Camby and Randolph on the floor at the same time, last night was HORRIBLE. They all looked out of sinc and kept crowding up each other. Lets hope they figure out how to play together quickly.


----------

